# Austin, TX:  Players for a new Stargate Campaign



## Garmorn (Mar 1, 2004)

I will be starting a new Stargate Campiaign in early April an have room for new players.  Our gourp currently has only 2 players I would like to have a couple of more befor starting.

The game will concentrate on character developement and will use a diffrent time line but try and retain the feel of the show.  

E-mail me at Garmorn@austin.rr.com if you are intrested in playing or desire further information.


----------



## Garmorn (Mar 30, 2004)

Bump.  

I still have openings.


----------

